# need help with building



## Lawd_Hacksaw (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, i am looking for a new computer because the one i have at the moment is getting out of my needs and is running slow, and its not fun when you have to share with other people

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
Max: $1600

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
all are fine, unless they are dodgy, prefferably the ones that are good

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
yes a fair bit,running manygames at once, and other performance needed programs

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
yes, alot of gaming, most infact

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
not yet, so possibly yes

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
yes if i can and if it is nessesary

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
a fair bit around 500GB+ maybe even up to terrobyte

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? yeah but i can get them later 


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
im still choosing between XP and vista, most likley XP.
but not linux

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
big, and with fans so it doesnt over head, maybe a few lights and flashy flashy

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?


Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
no, except mouse

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
depends which is cheaper, getting it in a bundle or seperatly, 20'+

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
not really, but if they are good yes
have heard DELL are ok
and Scorpion technology

Location: What country do you live in? 
Australia, QLD

Thank you for your help:laugh:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, I ended up a little over budget

*Asus P5K
Socket 775 QuadCore, P35, FSB1333, 2xPCIEx16, SATA2, 1394a, GbLAN, ATX $150*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=51_270&products_id=110036


*Intel E6750
Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz 4m cache 1333FSB LGA775 $235
*
http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=48_295&products_id=110625


*Leadtek PX8600GTS TDH (Lost Planet Edition)
PCI Express (Nvidia): GeForce 8600GTS 256MB GDDR3 128-bit Dual-Link DVI, Single-Link DVI, HDTV $235*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=353_261&products_id=109546


*Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4(1GX2)
2G (2x XMS2 1GB) DDRII-800 (PC-6400C): 2x240-pin DIMMs, Non ECC Unbuffered, 4-4-4-12 $140*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=92_258&products_id=106351


*Seagate ST3500630AS
SATA 500GB SATA II 300Mbps 7200RPM 16MB Cache NCQ $188*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=27_44&products_id=104048


*Seasonic PSR650+
Power Supply: ENERGY 12+ 650W ATX $190*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=232_41&products_id=107079


*Thermaltake VG6000BWS
Full Tower case: without power supply, finished in Piano-Black with window side-panel $163
*
http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=23_228&products_id=112433


*Acer AL2016W
20" SILVER LCD 1680 x 1050, Response Time 8ms, Brightness 300cd/m2, Contrast 800:1, DVI-D (Digital) $299*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=46_424&products_id=110999


*Pioneer DVR-112DBK(BLK)
DVD RW: 18X Black OEM No Software $45*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=90_39&products_id=108706


*Logitech 967561-0132
Cordless KB & Mouse: EX-110 Black PS2 and USB reciever. Compact Design $50*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=54&products_id=103840

*Total $1695*


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow blackduck30, you cracked through his MAX limit by $95 :laugh:

I agree with all the above but the following differences I'd have. 

First all I would drop the Seasonic 650W $190 and get the Antec TP3 650W for $158: http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=232_41&products_id=106961

You can drop that to a lower 500W top quality PSU as well, with that build, and it's perfectly fine and will save you a few $$ more. With a 1x GTS, 500W is still more than you'll ever need.

For the GPU, I'd probably get this 8600GT for $195 and just OC it past the GTS level (which it can easily do): http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=353_261&products_id=109838

You can drop the RAM to this Geil PC2-8400 5-5-515 2x1GB kit for $100 and still OC it to 4-4-4-12 like the Corsair: http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=92_258&products_id=106471

$112 dropped off the $1695 and you can probably do more with the same performance. OC is all about saving cash with bargain products and getting the same performance as something high-end.

Second, you'd probably need a sound card if you game a lot? Also a better air cooler and some case fans, which will add cost. You can budget this setup further though, I assure you without losing anything much in terms of performance.


----------



## Lawd_Hacksaw (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you very much , but im possibly may be looking to go quad core for the CPU and maybe the 8800? for gfx card, im not sure i heard they were good, thanks for your help


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

There'll be a better GFX card coming out October 29th (8800GT) if you want to wait? Everything in the 8800 lineup is more expensive and the 8800GTS will cost more yet get beat by the new arriving card. 8800GTX and Ultra are the highest end cards but they're also very expensive. There's no doubt that the GTX and Ultra are top class though, however, the 8800 Ultra is not worth buying at all, although the 8800GTX is, but it costs quite a bit higher than a 320MB 8800GTS and 640MB 8800GTS.

From that same store, the 8800GTS 320MB (Lowest model) starts at $405 and tops at around $640 for the 640MB model, where the 8800GTX starts at around $730 and tops out at $900. The 8800 Ultra starts at $910 and tops out at $1300. So its your choice what you want.









Quad core, again, in AUS it seems to be way more expensive than in EU/US/CAN, and the lowest was $340 from that same store (2.4GHz). This will topple your budget by far and quad-core is harder to over-clock (although it should reach 3GHz on stock cooler).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 8800 is good. I would wait for the release of the 8800GT which will be cheaper than the 8800GTS and consume much less power. As for a quad core, you really don't have that much room in that budget. Keep the E6750, it will serve you well.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nice spec Blackduck! ray:


all top shelf stuff ! well worth the extra $95.00 IMHO


----------



## Lawd_Hacksaw (Oct 19, 2007)

blackduck30 said:


> Ok, I ended up a little over budget
> 
> *Asus P5K
> Socket 775 QuadCore, P35, FSB1333, 2xPCIEx16, SATA2, 1394a, GbLAN, ATX $150*
> ...



So does this mean that with the Mother board if i ever wanted to upgrade it would go with a quad core CPU?

btw thanks for your help, and everyone else


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yes that board would take a quad core


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey I think you should have a look at the Samsung SM245B , it is good for gaming with 1,000:1 contrast ratio ,1,000:1 contrast ratio,Brightness (Typical) - 400 cd/m2 ,Response Time (Typical) - 5ms (GTG) .
It got very nice reviews :
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...410&SRCCODE=PRICEGRABBER&CMP=OTC-PRICEGRABBER
http://pcworld.pricegrabber.com/rd....4&q=n&k=77bc5d9b5fc00eee392308f9ac4635ae&dl=1
right now you can get it for $461:
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=63216
Hope this helps anyway.


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes I know Samsung SM245B , that's a cool monitor .


----------

